# HexString in int umwandeln



## MisterPhilister (23. Aug 2007)

Hallo

Wie kann ich den Wert eines Strings "000001DE" in einen Integer umwandeln. Im String sind jeweils Hex-Werte abgelegt, also 00 00 01 de. Das würde ja die Dezimalzahl 478 ergeben. Bloss wie komme ich dahin?



```
StringBuffer strBf = new StringBuffer();
String tmpStr;
String ref;

 for(int i=7; i==4; i--){
            tmpStr = Integer.toHexString(readBuffer[i]);
            strBf.append(tmpStr);
            ref = strBf.toString();     
        }
```

In ref steht also zu Beispiel "000001de". Wie komme ich jetzt auf die Zahl 478?


----------



## Marco13 (23. Aug 2007)

int zahl = Integer.parseInt(string, 16);

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/lang/Integer.html#parseInt(java.lang.String,%20int)


----------



## mikachu (23. Aug 2007)

```
int decimal = Integer.parseInt( #stringValue#, 16 );
```


----------



## MisterPhilister (23. Aug 2007)

Danke für die prompte Antwort


----------

